# Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet, da ich mir nach gefühlten 10 Jahren mal wieder einen Pc zusammenstellen möchte, welchen ich diesmal auch versuchen würde selbst zusammenzuschrauben. (irgendwie muss man ja Geld sparen...)
Eigentlich habe ich durch das Forum und Tests schon alle Informationen die ich brauche, nur habe ich noch bei einigen Komponenten eine gewisse Unsicherheit. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


Ich halte mich mal an den neuen (noch nicht offiziellen) Sticky Guide:

Budget: 700-800 Euro (am liebsten so günstig und effektiv wie möglich, aber darf im Notfall auch bisschen teurer werden)
Benötige Software: ein Betriebssystem
Vorhandene Teile: Laufwerk, Soundkarte, HDD
Bildschirmauflösung: 1920x1080
Games: normalerweise alte Titel wie Batman Arkham Asylum, Oblivion, Anno 1701 aber wäre schön, wenn ich dann auch die Fortsetzungen spielen könnte, was jetzt nicht wirklich möglich ist.
Detailgrad: am liebsten sehr hoch.
Sonstige Anwendungsbereiche: später vllt auf Bluray aufrüsten. Is mir grade noch zu teuer.
Lebensdauer: etwa 5 Jahre, mit Aufrüsten vllt.



Hier jetzt mal meine vorläufige Zusammenstellung:

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz (ziemlich sicher)
ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (unsicher)
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5 (sicher, anderen Hersteller/Asus, XFX?)
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (ziemlich sicher)
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) (sicher)
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (sicher)
Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) (unsicher)
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) (ziemlich sicher)

zusätzlich: 
Akasa InterConnect Pro, USB 2.0 (AK-HC-05BKV2)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual



Jetzt noch meine Fragen dazu:
Beim Mainboard bin ich mir am unsichersten. Erst wollte ich mir einen Computer zum übertakten kaufen, aber jetzt hab ich es doch anders konfiguriert. 
Ist das Mainboard geeignet? Kann ich eventuell noch daran sparen? Was ist der Unterschied zum ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)? Würdet ihr mir noch ein anderes Mainboard empfehlen?
Die Grafikkarte soll auf jeden Fall nicht teurer werden. Ist der Aufpreis zur Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5 gerechtfertigt? Ist es besser statt Sapphire vllt Asus oder XFX zu nehmen (die sind leider etwas teurer im Moment, aber grade noch so zu verschmerzen)
Reicht das Netzteil mit 400 Watt? Hatte erst eins mit 580 Watt und habe es stetig nach unten korrigiert, da ich hier viele Posts im Forum gelesen habe, dass ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil locker ausreicht.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor das Fractal Design Arc zu nehmen, aber dann bin ich auf das Corsair gestoßen, welches 20€ günstiger ist. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 20€ fürs Fractal Design Arc? Müsste ich die Lüfter, weil zu laut, bei einem von den beiden Gehäusen austauschen? Wenn ja, welche Lüfter und wie viele?
Eigentlich wollte ich den Thermalright HR-02 Macho kaufen, aber dann hab ich gelesen, dass der EKL Alpenföhn Sella reicht wenn man nicht übertakten will. Ist das richtig? Möchte einfach nicht so einen lauten PC haben.
Wie sieht das mit einer Lüftersteuerung aus? Macht man das über Software? Hab nämlich auch so Einbauschächte mit Reglern fürn Computer gesehn. Braucht man das?
Sollte ich beim Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home Premium oder Professional nehmen? Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass Home Premium angeblich nur bis 2015 und Professional bis 2020 geupdatet werden soll.

Tschuldigung für die Fülle an Fragen, aber würde mich wirklich freuen wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet, auch wenn manche Fragen vllt überflüssig sind. Danke!

Grüße Gatgun


----------



## Becks-Gold- (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Also zum mainboard: das m steht für mAtX also ist es kleiner als das normale ATX Board... ich würde dir auf jeden fall zur ATX Variante raten, auch wenn die etwas teurer ist. Mit dem Board kannst du die CPU auf 3,8ghz takten, das sollte ausreichen 
Die 400W Version sollte bei dir ausreichen, du kannst dir aber auch die 430W oder 450W Version zulegen
Den Macho brauchst du wenn dann nur bei einem 3570k den du auf 4.2ghz takten willst 
Eigentlich sollte das mainboard eine Lüftersteuerung integriert haben, die software dazu ist dann bei dem Mainboard dabei. Schau aber lieber nochmal nach 
Win 7 hOme Edition reicht völlig aus

grüße

Edit: Die Grakas haben gerade einen Preisturz wegen der neuen 660ti... hol dir lieber eine neue 660Ti oder eine 7950. Dann haste nochmal einen ordentlichen Grafikboost. Und deiner Frage bezüglich mit der Auflösung. Du solltest damit auf jeden fall alles auf maximaler auflöung spielen können, solange du nur 1 monitor befütterst...


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



> Ist das Mainboard geeignet? Kann ich eventuell noch daran sparen? Was  ist der Unterschied zum ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)?


Das Asrock B75 Pro3 ist größer (ATX) als das von Dir gewählte (µATX). Ich würde das ATX-Board nehmen, dann bist Du flexibler, falls später noch Erweiterungskarten (Soundkarte etc.) dazu kommen.



> Ist der Aufpreis zur Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5  gerechtfertigt? Ist es besser statt Sapphire vllt Asus oder XFX zu  nehmen (die sind leider etwas teurer im Moment, aber grade noch so zu  verschmerzen)


Die HD7870 ist etwa 20% schneller als die HD7850. Wenn der Aufpreis also nicht zu sehr weh tut, würde ich die HD7870 nehmen, z.B. Produktvergleich 



> Reicht das Netzteil mit 400 Watt?


Ja, der Rechner wird unter Last keine 300 Watt ziehen.



> Eigentlich hatte ich vor das Fractal Design Arc zu nehmen, aber dann bin  ich auf das Corsair gestoßen, welches 20€ günstiger ist.


Das Corsair ist schon auch OK  Ich würde die Serienlüfter erstmal drinlassen und am Board anschließen. Falls es dann immer noch zu laut ist, kannst Du die Lüfter immer noch austauschen. 



> Eigentlich wollte ich den Thermalright HR-02 Macho kaufen, aber dann hab  ich gelesen, dass der EKL Alpenföhn Sella reicht wenn man nicht  übertakten will. Ist das richtig?


Ja, den Macho brauchst Du nur für ein übertaktbares System.



> Wie sieht das mit einer Lüftersteuerung aus? Macht man das über  Software? Hab nämlich auch so Einbauschächte mit Reglern fürn Computer  gesehn. Braucht man das?


Du kannst die Gehäuselüfter am Board anschließen und dann im BIOS oder über eine Software (bei Asrock heißt die AXTU) regeln. Allerdings hat das Board nur einen 3pin-Lüfteranschluss. Alternativ eine Lüftersteuerung, z.B. Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal



> Sollte ich beim Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home Premium oder Professional  nehmen? Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass Home Premium angeblich nur bis  2015 und Professional bis 2020 geupdatet werden soll.


Home Premium reicht aus, allerdings ist mir nichts bekannt, wie lange welche Version upgedatet wird  Windows gibt es hier günstig: 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software
oder Windows 7 professional 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Willkommen im Forum Gatgun ,

und ein Lob für deinen vorbildlichen Thread . Eine Begrüßung und ein Lob hätten auch ruhig von Becks und Softy kommen dürfen .

Ich war zu langsam mit meinem Roman .


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum  

Das hast Du gut gemacht mit dem Startpost  Dafür gibt kriegst Du nen Keks: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das ging aber schnell. Vielen Dank schonmal! 



> Mit dem Board kannst du die CPU auf 3,8ghz takten, das sollte ausreichen


Du meinst also, dass ich den Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz mit dem ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 auf 3,8GHz takten kann, richtig? Kann ich dann im Notfall auch die Grafikkarte bisschen übertakten? Ich hab nämlich gelesen, dass man ja eigentlich einen "k" Prozessor und ein "77" Mainboard zum übertakten braucht. Und wenn ich den Prozessor übertakte reicht der EKL Alpenföhn Sella noch aus? Bzw. bringt es überhaupt was, wenn ich den Prozessor übertakte, aber die Grafikkarte nicht? Habe absolut keine Ahnung auf dem Gebiet, aber kann sich ja noch ändern.
Die Nvidia 660ti und die Radeon 7950 sind mir wirklich zu teuer, auch wenn ich eigentlich Nvidia lieber mag. (keine Ahnung warum) Die Radeon 7870 ist schon meine äusserste Grenze.



> Wenn der Aufpreis also nicht zu sehr weh tut, würde ich die HD7870 nehmen


Würde sich die overclockte (ist das richtig eingedeutscht?) Version der Sapphire Radeon 7870 lohnen, oder kann ich ruhig die ohne oc nehmen?

Wenn ich mir noch eine Lüftersteuerung zulege, müsste ich ja zwangsläufig das Corsair Gehäuse nehmen, da das Fractal Design Arc ja nur 2 Laufwerkschächte bietet. Aber das warte ich dann erstmal ab.


Edit: Danke, für die überaus nette Begrüßung!


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Nein, den i5-3450 kannst Du nur mit einem Z77-Board auf ~3,7-3,8 GHz übertakten, z.B. ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77

Dafür reicht auch ein EKL Sella als Kühler aus. Wenn Du höher übertakten willst, bräuchtest Du einen i5-3570K und einen dickeren Kühler, z.B. den Thermalright Macho HR-02.

Die HD7870 kannst Du ruhig ohne werksseitige Übertaktung nehmen, die merkt man eh nur in Benchmarks. Im fps-kritischen Bereich ist das ein Unterschied von 1-2fps oder so, das merkt keine Socke.

Ich würde z.B. ein Xigmatek Asgard Pro + 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm oder 2x Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1, 120x120x25mm, 750rpm nehmen. Dann ist das Ganze auch ohne Lüftersteuerung ziemlich leise.


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Nimm die "normale" Version der Sapphire 7870. Die 50-100Mhz (und teilweise mehr) der OC-Versionen bekommst du auch selbst mit dem MSI Afterburner hin

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Für 3,7 GHz auf allen 4 Kernen brauchst Du das Z77 Pro3. Für die Grafikkarte und die Lüfter nimmst Du : MSI Afterburner . Die 7870 ist völlig ok. Etwas übertaktet und die ist genau so schnell oder schneller, wie ne 7950. 

Mir persönlich gefällt das Arc noch etwas besser als das Corsair. Den Akasa Kartenleser/USB-Hub würde ich auslagern. Dann reichen die beiden Laufwerkschächte des Arc auch für Brenner und Lüftersteuerung, falls gewünscht .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Ich hab Dir mal nen Warenkorb fertiggemacht, ohne Akasa, mit Arc  :https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206c5e3f4734979ae5a05d007dc68a948b4354751ff2 mit Z77 Board.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Dankeschön, für die vielen Kommentare!
So langsam wirds ein bisschen kompliziert für mich.

Also brauch ich das ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 um Prozessor und Grafikkarte zu übertakten, richtig? Die Software dazu heißt MSI Afterburner. Mit MSI Afterburner kann ich dann auch gleichzeitig meine Lüfter regeln und bräuchte deswegen auch keine extra Lüftersteuerung, richtig? Dann könnte ich den Akasa Kartenleser/USB-Hub drin behalten. (finde ich nämlich praktisch)
Dann hätte ich durch das Mainboard einen Aufpreis von 20€, minus 10€ für die non-oc Grafikkarte und könnte dann, wenn ich es brauche/will selber übertakten. Wie viel bringt das in etwa, ist das wirklich spürbar? Weil wenn die Grafikkarte dann so schnell ist wie eine Radeon 7950 wäre das ja schon enorm. Ist das für einen Laien zu empfehlen? Ich würde das dann auch erst machen wenn ich merke, dass die Grafikleistung nicht mehr ganz reicht.

Und jetzt nochmal zum Gehäuse:
Wie kommen da die Preisunterschiede zu stande? Warum kostet ein von Softy vorgeschlagenes Xigmatek Asgard Pro nur 40€ und ein Fractal Design Arc 80€? Wegen den Lüftern oder Material?
Und ist es eurer Meinung eher empfehlenswert ein günstiges gehäuse zu kaufen wie das Xigmatek und dann noch Lüfter zu kaufen oder eher ein teures, um dann die Lüfter beizubehalten?

Edit: Den vorgeschlagenen Warenkorb von dir Rosigatton finde ich eigentlich gut, nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich wirklich übertakten will und dann das Mainboard brauche und ob ich das Gehäuse will, da es schon etwas teurer ist. Danke für die Links! Werden mir bestimmt noch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Die Grafikkarte kannst Du immer übertakten, das ist unabhängig vom Chipsatz / Board. Mit dem Afterburner kannst Du nur die Lüfter der Grafikkarte regeln.

Zum Übertakten der CPU brauchst Du aber ein Z77-Board. Die Gehäuselüfter werden über das Board oder eine extra Lüftersteuerung geregelt.

Ein teureres Gehäuse ist meist stabiler, da dickeres Blech verwendet wird.


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Danke.
Was wäre wenn ich die Grafikkarte übertakte aber den CPU nicht? Würde die CPU die Grafikkarte ausbremsen? Weil wenn nicht könnte ich doch auf das ASRock B75 Pro3 zurückgreifen, oder ist das eher nicht ratsam?
Das mit den Lüftern habe ich jetzt glaube ich kapiert


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Du kannst auch nur die Graka übertakten. Die CPU würde nicht ausbremsen . Kannst beruhigt das B75 Pro3 nehmen.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Der i5 reicht im Moment auch ohne Übertakten völlig für jede Grafikkarte aus  Daher reicht das Asrock B75 Pro3 aus. Allerdings hat das nur einen regelbaren 3pin-Lüfteranschluss (CHA_FAN2-Anschluss)

Der 2. 3pin regelbare Lüfteranschluss wird synchron zum CPU-Kühlerlüfter gesteuert (CPU_FAN2-Anschluss). Und der CHA_FAN1 Anschluss kann nur einen 4pin (PWM)-Lüfter regeln.


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Gut, dann fasse ich jetzt mal zusammen:

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz (sicher)
*ASRock B75 Pro3 oder ASRock Z77 Pro3*
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5 (sicher)
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (sicher)
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (sicher)
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (sicher)
*Corsair Carbide Series 300R oder Fractal Design Arc oder Xigmatek Asgard Pro*
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (sicher)

zusätzlich:
Akasa InterConnect Pro, USB 2.0 (AK-HC-05BKV2) (bei Bedarf)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual (sicher)


Noch eine Frage zum Xigmatek Asgard Pro:
Wird das Gehäuse mit 2 guten Lüftern genauso gut belüftet, wie die anderen beiden Gehäuse und kann ich da auch mehr als nur eine SSD einbauen, oder brauche ich dafür dann so einen Adapter? Das Corsair und das Fractal brauchen ja glaub ich keine Adapter, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Und die Hardware passt in alle drei Gehäuse gleichgut hinein, oder?

So langsam finde ich mich schon nervig, danke das ihr so viel Geduld habt


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Du nervst überhaupt nicht .

Wenn Du mehrere SSDs einbauen willst, muss das MB genügend SATA 3 Anschlüsse haben. Die SSD selbst kannst Du auch in irgendeinen Schacht legen oder kleben. Brauchst nicht unbedingt nen 2,5" Adapter.

Die Hardware passt in alle 3 Gehäuse. Die beiden Luffis vom Asgard Pro reichen aus. Hättest auch noch 5 weitere Luffiplätze .

Ein gutes Gehäuse und günstig.

Das Z77 nur, wenn Du den 3450 auf 3,7 GHz rennen lassen willst.

http://www.xigmatek.com/de/product.php?productid=154&type=feature


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das sieht sehr gut aus Beim Case könntest du auch diese ins Auge fassen:


Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
recht günstig, deine HW passt problemlos rein und es ist alles dabei was man braucht... Uuups, das Xigmatek hattest du ja schon auf der Liste

Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Die Gehäuselüfter vom T28 sind auch nicht zu laut, aber für Silent Freaks wohl doch


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Danke für den Vorschlag, aber das Sharkoon T28 gefällt mir einfach nicht. Ich muss nicht unbedingt in mein Gehäuse gucken können, aber vllt komm ich auch noch irwann mal in die Phase 

Ich habe noch ne Frage zum CPU übertakten. Wenn ich in paar Jahren irwann ne neue Grafikkarte brauche, müsste die CPU dann ausgetauscht werden und wenn ja, würde das übertakten soviel bringen, dass ich die CPU nicht austauschen muss? Ist sehr hypotetisch, aber mich würde interessieren was ihr denkt. Ich frag mich einfach was mir die Möglichkeit des übertakten bringen würde, ausser vllt Spaß.


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ja, das würde dazu führen, dass die die CPU nicht austauschen musst. Schlichtes Gehäuse wäre auch das Fractal Design Define R4


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das R4 ist wohl zu teuer, daher empfehle ich das Asgard Pro. Gute Karre . Der 3450 auf 3,7 GHz wird einige Jahre gut sein. Der 3570K wahrscheinlich etwas länger .


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das ist gut zu wissen, danke.
Das Fractal Design Define R4 finde ich sehr schick nur ist es für mich nicht hinnehmbar jedes Mal eine Klappe zu öffnen, nur um an mein Laufwerk zu gelangen.  Außerdem finde ich es ein bisschen zu teuer.
Ich glaube beim Gehäuse bleibe ich beim Xigmatek oder Corsair.

Was ist eurer Meinung nach besser?
Das Xigmatek Asgard Pro + 2x Lüfter (1x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 120mm + 1x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm) oder das Corsair Carbide Series 300R einfach so?
Oder sollte ich lieber die Lüftervorschläge von Softy nehmen? Sorry, be quiet ist mir einfach sympatisch 
Wenn ich die Gehäuse so mit dem ASRock Z77 Pro 3 betreibe, kann ich die beiden Lüfter doch über die Software steuern, oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ja, aber Lüftersteuerung=besser.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

BeQuiet ist ja auch die Creme der Luffis. Und Noiseblocker. P/L mäßig nimm das Asgard. Die Luffis im Corsair sind, glaub ich, auch nicht gerade die leisesten?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Wenn Du das Asrock Z77 Pro3 + Xigmatek Asgard pro nimmst, wäre eine sehr gute Lüfterkombination diese hier: 

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (für hinten, Anschluss an den CHA_FAN1-4pin Anschluss) 

+ be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (für vorne, Anschluss an den CHA_FAN2- 3pin Anschluss)


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Günstige und leise Caseluffis wären diese hier:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder eine Nummer größer:


Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ich würde dein ausgesuchtes Gehäuse aber erstmal "probehören". Austauschen kann man dann immer noch...

Gruß


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

@Softy
Kannst du mir erklären, warum deine Lüfterkombination etwas besser ist als meine?
An das Asrock Z77 Pro3 kann man doch 2 normale Lüfter anschließen. Was genau heißt PWM? (außer, dass der einen 4-pin Anschluss hat?) und lohnen sich die 5€ Aufpreis für den Silent Wing 2?
und wenn ich das richtig sehe hat das Asrock Z77 Pro3 nur einen PWM Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter, oder ist das egal? Die Anschlüsse verwirren mich ein bisschen...


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Also, aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Das Board hat folgende Anschlüsse:
CPU_FAN1 (4pin): Für den CPU-Kühlerlüfter
CPU_FAN2 (3pin): Für einen 2. Kühlerlüfter oder einen Gehäuselüfter. Dieser Anschluss wird aber synchron zur Drehzahl der CPU_FAN1 Anschlusses geregelt.

CHA_FAN1 (4pin): Für einen 4pin Gehäuselüfter, ein 3pin Lüfter kann da nicht geregelt werden, der würde immer mit 12 Volt laufen.
CHA_FAN2 (3pin): Für einen 3pin Gehäuselüfter

PWR_FAN: nicht regelbar.

PWM heißt, dass der Lüfter immer mit 12 Volt läuft, aber über das PWM Signal gesteuert wird: Pulsweitenmodulation

Du kannst natürlich schon 2 3pin Lüfter nehmen und dann an den CPU_FAN 2 und den CHA_FAN2 Anschluss stöpseln, der am CPU-FAN2 Anschluss läuft dann aber synchron zum CPU-Kühlerlüfter.

Oder Du steckst über ein 3pin Y-Kabel 2 3pin Lüfter an den CHA_FAN2 Anschluss, oder über ein 4pin PWM Y-Kabel 2 4pin(=PWM)-Lüfter an den CHA_FAN1 Anschluss. Dann werden die synchron geregelt.

So, jetzt bin ich selber völlig durcheinander  Am besten Du nimmst 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120 500rpm und schließt die am Netzteil an  Die hörst Du dann auch nicht


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Also bis zum vorletzten Satz bin ich mitgekommen, aber dann kam das: 





> Am besten Du nimmst 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120 500rpm und schließt die am Netzteil an Die hörst Du dann auch nicht


Das verwirrt mich jetzt? Wieso soll ich die Lüfter denn am Netzteil anschließen und wie funktioniert das? Oder war das ironisch, weil du selbst so durcheinander bist? 
Wäre deine be quiet variante optimal oder lässt sich da noch was sparen? 

Danke für deine Alternativen facehugger! Ich frag mich ob die Enermax T.B.Silence für mich auch ausreichen würden... wobei ich be quiet natürlich cooler finde


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Am besten Du nimmst 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120 500rpm und schließt die am Netzteil an  Die hörst Du dann auch nicht


Oder die halt von mir geposteten. Ein bißchen mehr "Durchzug" sollte schon sein und die Luffis wären immer noch fast unhörbar PS: Klar reichen die Enermax-Luftschaufler! Ich finde es übrigens nicht cool mehr Geld für HW auszugeben als nötig, aber das ist natürlich (wie immer) deine Sache...

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

@ Gatgun

Die ganze 3-Pin, 4-Pin, PWM haben Softy verwirrt  .

Er meinte, das die Slipstream mit 500rpm eh leise sind. Auch auf 12 Volt direkt am Netzteil .


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Sofern die mit 500rpm noch genug Luftdurchsatz haben für dein System


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Deswegen meinte facehugger ja auch, seine haben mehr Durchzug .


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Naja ist doch gut, wenns so ist


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Naja ist doch gut, wenns so ist


So ist es, so bleibt es und so wird es immer sein. Amen

Gruß


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ok, dann weiß ich Bescheid! 

Dann sieht mein System nun wie folgt aus:

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz
ASRock Z77 Pro3
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 
Xigmatek Asgard Pro
EKL Alpenföhn Sella

zusätzlich:
Akasa InterConnect Pro, USB 2.0 (AK-HC-05BKV2) (bei Bedarf)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual
2x Lüfter (bei Bedarf)
Lüftersteuerung (bei Bedarf)


Ist das jetzt so ein gutes System, was ich mir getrost kaufen, welches ich nach Bedarf übertakten, wo ich meine Lüfter steuern und bei Bedarf noch eine Lüftersteuerung dazu kaufen kann?


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Genehmigt  . So kaufen.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Sieht super aus  

Leise Lüfter oder eine Lüftertsteuerung kannst Du ja immer noch nachkaufen, wenn es Dir der Rechner so zu laut ist


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das kannst du so bestellen

Gruß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ja, is OK, viel Spaß damit

EDIT: Ich will Bilder


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Danke Leute, ihr wart mir eine große Hilfe! 
Kann gut sein, dass ich mich später nochmal melde. Entweder wenn ich Hilfe beim Zusammenbauen/Installieren brauche, oder wenn der PC tatsächlich fertig ist und ich schreibe, ob ich auch wirklich zufrieden bin 



> EDIT: Ich will Bilder


Meinst du Bilder davon wie ich beim Zusammenbauen kläglich scheiter?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Nicht unbedingt, wobei Unterhaltung auch gut wäre

Nee, ich meine vom fertigen System. Ich zumindest sehe gerne, wie das aussiehtm, was wir euch eingeredet haben, wenn´s fertig ist. Bilder wären schon toll


Zusammenbau: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Gatgun schrieb:


> Meinst du Bilder davon wie ich beim Zusammenbauen kläglich scheiter?



In Wirklichkeit will er Bilder Deiner Freundin


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Wär ich auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit will er Bilder Deiner Freundin


 
Aber nur wenn sie gut aussieht.


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit will er Bilder Deiner Freundin


Och, solange es keine *Hard*ware-Fotos sind

Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn sie gut aussieht.


 
Wovon ich mal ausgehe


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

@ Leckrer

BTT!


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

 ihr müsst gleich nen Thread für mich aufmachen


----------



## Gatgun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Und ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ihr so viel Erfahrung habt, dass ihr anhand der Pc-Konfiguration von Leuten erkennen könnt, wie die Freundin aussieht...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Vllt. können wir das ja


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Leckrer schrieb:


> ihr müsst gleich nen Thread für mich aufmachen


 Is schon fertig geschrieben


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Vllt. können wir das ja


und wollen dir bloß nicht zu nahe treten... *@GeForce-Lover:* immer diese Doppelposts

Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Is schon fertig geschrieben



Na dann werde ich dir den Wunsch mal erfüllen 

PAMM...

Auch wenns Offtopic ist xD


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Wo war noch mal der Melde Button weil gespammt wird?


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo war noch mal der Melde Button weil gespammt wird?



Der liebe Threshold zeigt sich wieder von seiner netten Seite


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

@ Leckrer

Deswegen die ganzen sinnfreien Posts. Herzlichen Grommek zum ersten Kilo


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo war noch mal der Melde Button weil gespammt wird?


Jeden Moment muss er hier reinspammen, der pöhse Onkel Mod. Achtung...

Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Leckrer
> 
> Deswegen die ganzen sinnfreien Posts. Herzlichen Grommek zum ersten Kilo


 
Guck dich mal an


----------



## Gatgun (2. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

So, bevor das Thema hier in der Versenkung verschwindet habe ich doch nochmal eine Frage. Wie es aussieht brauche ich eventuell doch noch demnächst eine neue interne (HDD, glaub ich ) Festplatte.
Hab mir da mal 3 rausgesucht und wollte fragen, welche davon gut ist oder ob ihr noch andere Vorschläge habt.

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS)
Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) (wenn ich bei mindfactory draufgehe ist die festplatte plötzlich von samsung. ist das die gleiche?)
Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 110MB/s, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EARX)

sie sollte möglichst leise sein, aber auch schnell und zuverlässig... (preis/leistung ist mir am wichtigsten (unter 100€), maximal 1TB es sei denn 2TB ist wirklich besser...)


----------



## Softy (2. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ich würde zur mittleren greifen, die ist schnell und relativ leise. Eine Green-Platte ist nochmal etwas leiser, aber je nach Einsatzweck auch lahmer: 5400 rpm vs 7200 rpm - YouTube

Ja, das ist die gleiche, wenn die als Samsung Platte angezeigt wird. Samsung hat die HDD-Sparte an Seagate verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Samsung hat die HDD-Sparte an Seagate verkauft.


----------



## Gatgun (2. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Danke für die Meinung 
Jetzt hoffentlich die letzte Frage...
Falls ich noch extra Lüfter kaufe, sollten die von der gleichen Marke/dem gleichen Hersteller sein? Oder ist das egal, bzw. Geschmackssache?


----------



## Jeanboy (3. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Gatgun schrieb:


> Danke für die Meinung
> Jetzt hoffentlich die letzte Frage...
> Falls ich noch extra Lüfter kaufe, sollten die von der gleichen Marke/dem gleichen Hersteller sein? Oder ist das egal, bzw. Geschmackssache?



Das ist egal... Hauptsache du kaufst zwei, die recht leise sind 

Also LED + nicht LED geht natürlich


----------



## Gatgun (5. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

So, jetzt gehts weiter. Ich hab alle Teile bestellt und es wurde alles auch rasch geliefert. Heute war ich dann dabei und hab mein Glück probiert. Bin jetzt denk ich fast fertig. Muss nur noch die Grafikkarte (später noch Sound und WLAN-karte) einsetzen.
Ich wollte jetzt aber vorher erst nochmal fragen ob das alles so richtig eingestöpselt ist. Ich hoffe, dass man das erkennen kann. Ich hab mich an diese http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html Vorgehensweise gehalten, nur wurde es für mich am Ende bisschen unübersichtlich mit den Kabeln, weswegen ich jetzt zur Vorsicht nochmal nachfrage.

Kabelerklärung:
hinterer Lüfter an CHA_FAN1
vorderer Lüfter an CHA_FAN2
CPU Lüfter an CPU_FAN1
USB 2.0 Frontpanel an USB4_5
USB 3.0 Frontpanel an USB3_0_1
HD AUDIO Frontpanel an HD_AUDIO1
SSD und HDD mit SATA2_2 (SSD) und SATA2_3 (HDD) verbunden
System Panel Header (so eingestöpselt wie im Handbuch beschrieben. Nur was heißt GND? Der Power SW und der Reset SW Stecker haben 2 Pins, welche ich beide auf den vorgesehenen Pin und den dazugehörigen GND Pin gesteckt habe. Ist das richtig? Und woher weiß ich, wie rum die eingesteckt werden müssen? Hab es jetzt so gemacht, dass bei allen die Schrift nach oben zeigt.

Netzteil: 
ATX 12V Power Connector (Für CPU glaub ich)
ATX Power Connector (Für Mainboard glaub ich)
S-ATA mit SSD und HDD
HDD/DVD mit Laufwerk

Kabel die über sind: VGA1 und VGA2 Kabel vom Netzteil. (für Grafikkarte?)
(2x S-ATA, 2x HDD/DVD, 1x FDD) 1 Kabel vom Netzteil (ist das fest angeschlossen, oder kann man das auch entfernen?)
AC' 97 Anschluss (ist am Audio Kabel vom Frontpanel dran) Brauch ich das? Muss das irgendwo eingesteckt werden?

Fragen:
Ich habe den Arbeitsspeicher in die ersten beiden Slots (DDR3_A1 und A2) eingebaut, wodurch sie den CPU Kühler bisschen verdecken. Sollte ich sie lieber in die anderen beiden Slots (DDR3_B1 und B2) stecken? wusste nicht ob das so einfach geht.
Zeigt der CPU Lüfter in die richtige Richtung?
Muss ich mein Laufwerk gar nicht ans Mainboard anschließen, bzw. womit? Sonst war da immer so ein graues Bandkabel (weiß nicht wie das heißt). Aber das scheint ja nicht zu gehen beim Mainboard.
Warum ist das Mainboard nicht direkt an der Blende? Bzw. warum ist da so ein großer Spalt? Gehäusefehler?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, dass waren erstmal alle Fragen. Tut mir Leid wenn das hier nicht hingehört, aber ich wusste nicht genau wo ich fragen sollte.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet Fehler zu vermeiden. Danke!


----------



## Softy (5. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Die SSD sollte an SATA3_0 oder SATA3_1

GND steht für Ground und ist der Minus-Anschluss.

Die VGA1 und VGA2 Kabel sind für die Grafikkarte.

AC97 kannst Du weglassen, das ist ein älterer Standard für den Sound.

Der RAM sollte in A1 und B1, damit der im Dual Channel Modus läuft (alternativ in A2 und B2)

Der CPU Kühler passt so. Der Lüfter sollte die Luft durch den Kühlkörper befördern.

Das Laufwerk musst Du auch an Strom und über ein SATA Kabel ans Mainboard anschließen. Welchen SATA Anschluss Du dafür nimmst, ist egal.

Das mit dem Board passt schon so, ein kleiner Spalt ist beim hinteren I/O Panel normal.

Viel Glück   Ist der Feuerlöscher in Griffnähe? 

edit: Ist das ein alter IDE-DVD Brenner? Dann kannst Du den nicht weiter verwenden


----------



## Jeanboy (5. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Am Kabelmanagement solltest du auch noch schleifen


----------



## Gatgun (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Hehe! Danke für den Tipp Jeanboy, aber das ist für mich grad voll nebensächlich  Auch wenn ich noch vorhab das zu überarbeiten 

Danke Softy!
SSD ist jetzt in SATA3_0 drin und Ram steckt jetzt in A1 und B1. 
Zu GND: woher weiß ich was der plus/minus-pol bei power sw und reset sw ist? oder passt das eh nur in eine Richtung, so wie ich das habe?
Gibt es irgend einen Trick um das Stromkabel HDD/DVD wieder abzubekommen? Hab da immer Probleme mit... Ich glaub ich kann kein normales SATA Kabel an das Laufwerk anschließen, oder gibt es da verschiedene Ausführungen?
Feuerlöscher war mir zu teuer, aber die Dusche ist nicht weit weg 

edit: Dann hat sich das mit dem Laufwerk wohl geklärt. Hoffentlich geht das andere Laufwerk was ich habe... Morgen mal testen...


----------



## Jeanboy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Gatgun schrieb:


> Zu GND: woher weiß ich was der plus/minus-pol bei power sw und reset sw ist? oder passt das eh nur in eine Richtung, so wie ich das habe?



Bei den Plus Steckern ist oft ein kleines Dreieck eingekerbt, und meistens sind die Plus-Kabel die bunten.


----------



## Gatgun (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ok, dann sollte ich das jetzt richtig haben... DANKE!!!
Jetzt nochmal paar Bilder mit Grafikkarte. Wäre schön, wenn ihr nochmal ein Blick zur Kontrolle draufwerfen könntet, auch wenn es schwer zu erkennen ist.
Ist es egal an welchen Anschluss ich das VGA1 bzw. VGA2 Kabel stecke? Oder muss ich die tauschen?
Ist das ok so mit den Kabeln? (Von Management möchte ich da eig nicht sprechen  ) Ich weiß nicht wirklich wie ich das besser machen kann. Das Audiokabel vom Frontpanel und das Kabel vom hinteren Lüfter sind zu kurz, um um das Mainboard bzw. die Grafikkarte geleitet zu werden.
Am meisten stören mich die Riesenkabel vom Netzteil und die SATA Kabel... Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps habt nur her damit. Will ja nicht, dass mein System ne Sauna wird


----------



## Jeanboy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Die Stromkabel kannst du ganz unten hinter der Mainboardplatte legen und nur die nötigen Stecker wieder raus 

Wo VGA 1/2 steckt, ist egal


----------



## Gatgun (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ich scheck das echt nicht mit dem Kabelmanagement. Was meinst du mit nur die nötigen Stecker wieder raus? Es gibt nur ein Kabel welches ich nicht verwende... So was kompliziertes aber auch  Da muss echt mal was vernünftiges erfunden werden. Am besten Kabel abschaffen 

edit: Ich probier mal ne Skizze anzufertigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Kabelmanagment heißt einfach nur, jedes Kabel (soweit möglich) hinter dem Mainboard Tray zu verlegen. So schlecht sieht das gar nicht aus bei Dir, zumindest ordentlicher als bei mir : Bild: sam_7647gpksq.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Gatgun (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Oh, dann bin ich ja doch nicht soooooo schlecht  Bin aber grad dabei es nochmal zu überarbeiten. Mal gucken was bei rauskommt.  Ich dachte nur, dass es nicht gut ist wegen dem Luftstrom der ja durchs Gehäuse muss... aber wenns sogar bei dir funktioniert 

edit: Du must nur mal wieder Staub wischen


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ja, ich sollte das Gehäuse mal wieder gründlich reinigen 

Aber die paar Kabel sind echt nicht entscheidend für den Airflow. 4,9 GHz bekomme ich auch mit dem Kabelsalat problemlos hin


----------



## Gatgun (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

So sieht es jetzt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gehts dann weiter mit Betriebssystem installieren. Hoffentlich wird das was...
Wie groß sollte die Partition sein, wo ich das Betriebssystem drauf installiere? Ich hab irwo mal gelesen das 25GB ok sind. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Sieht sehr ordentlich aus  Du darfs mal bei mir vorbeikommen zum aufräumen 

Ich würde für Windows schon so 50 GB nehmen, 25GB sind zwar ausreichend, aber Windows quillt im Lauf der Zeit schon auf, dann musst Du nicht ständig drauf achten die Systempartition schlank zu halten.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das sieht doch klasse aus . Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast Du ne SSD da drin. Da würde ich gar nix partitionieren.


----------



## Gatgun (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ich bin jetzt Kabelverknoter im Forum. Wie passend... 
Dankeschön! Dann kann ich ja jetzt endlich die Kabel Kabel sein lassen, wenn ihr sagt, dass das ganz gut ausschaut 
Ja, ich hab ne SSD drin und da mach ich dann natürlich auch das Betriebssystem drauf. Wieso sollte ich denn nicht partitionieren? Gehts nicht darum, dass wenn was faul ist man einfach nur die Partition formatieren muss und nicht die ganze Festplatte? Oder wird eine normale Festplatte durch mehrere Partitionen auch schneller, aber bei SSDs ist es egal?

edit @Softy: Ne, muss jetzt nicht unbedingt... Das hat bei mir ja schon 5 Stunden gedauert. Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie lange ich dann bei dir bräuchte, um das Wirrwar aufzuräumen


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Genau. Klappe zu und nie wieder reinschauen 

Partitionieren bringt keinen Performancevor- oder nachteil, für gewöhnlich wird eine SSD nicht partitioniert. Aber wenn Du das machen willst, spricht nix dagegen.  Vorteil ist halt, dass  Programme / Daten, die Du auf der nicht-System Partition installiert bzw. liegen hast, nicht futsch sind, wenn Du Windows neu installieren willst.


----------



## Gatgun (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Gut, dann werde ich erstmal nichts partitionieren. Hat mich eh immer verwirrt und ich hatte dann Sachen doppelt aufem Rechner...

Ich hab mir so eine Windows 7 64bit Reinstallations CD gekauft und ich lade mir gerade die Windows 7 64bit ISO Datei runter. Diese muss ich dann doch auf ne DVD brennen und kann damit dann ganz normal Windows mit dem Key von der Reinstallations CD installieren, oder? Tut mir Leid wenn ich zum Teil überflüssige Sachen frage, die ich eig schon gelesen habe, aber das gibt mir dann nochmal die Sicherheit, dass das auch wirklich richtig ist, was ich tue... Danke für euer Verständnis!!!


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Am einfachsten / schnellsten geht es mit einem USB-Stick und diesem Tool hier : Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Gatgun (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Hört sich gut an. Muss der Stick komplett leer sein? Bzw. wird alles auf dem Stick gelöscht?

Da steht ja: 





> Das Tool beginnt dann mit seiner Arbeit: Stick formatieren, bootfähig machen und Daten kopieren.


Aber auch: 





> Hinweis: Sollte nicht genügend Platz vorhanden sein, schafft sich das Programm diesen automatisch - ohne Rücksicht auf eventuell vorhandene Dateien.


----------



## target2804 (6. September 2012)

Beim formatieren wird wohl alles
Gelöscht. Sicher die Daten und dann ist es doch eh Wurst.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ja, der Stick wird währenddessen formatiert (damit er bootfähig wird). Daher werden alle Daten auf dem Stick gelöscht, vorher also schnell ein Backup machen


----------



## TexasLukas (6. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Cooler_Master/Silencio_550/857480/? das case is schön gedämmt und leise aber ich würde eine xfx black edition nehmen


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Gatgun schrieb:


> edit @Softy: Ne, muss jetzt nicht unbedingt... Das hat bei mir ja schon 5 Stunden gedauert. Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie lange ich dann bei dir bräuchte, um das Wirrwar aufzuräumen



Genau das denke ich mir auch jedesmal, wenn ich den Kabelsalat anschaue, daher lasse ich es gleich bleiben  Außerdem gilt ja: Never touch a running system


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

So, es geht weiter...
Ich hab jetzt probiert Windows 7 mit Hilfe des "Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tools" auf meinem USB Stick bootfähig zu machen, allerdings ist da wohl etwas schief gegangen.

Folgende Nachricht kam am Schluss:



> Files copied successfully. However, we were unable to run bootsect to make the USB device bootable.



Kann mir da einer helfen? Was ist bootsect? Muss ich das vllt noch irgendwo downloaden? Oder soll ich es einfach nochmal probieren?


edit: Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass man von einem 32bit System kein 64bit System bootfähig machen kann... Ist das auch so, wenn ich versuche eine bootfähige DVD zu erstellen? Oder kann man das irgendwie umgehen?


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Hast Du im Moment ein 32-bit Betriebssystem?

Hast Du den Stick als FAT32 formatiert?


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ja, ich habe ein 32bit System.... und nein, der Stick ist im NTFS-Format


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das ist dann glaub ich recht umständlich. Hast Du einen Rechner mit einem 64 bit-Betriebssystem in Reichweite? Falls ja, würde ich es da mal probieren, da sollte es funktionieren.

Oder Du brennst Windows halt auf eine DVD.


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Leider ist kein "64bit-Rechner" in Reichweite. Wenn ich das auf eine DVD brenne ist es egal, dass ich ein 32bit System habe? Wäre dann wohl meine einzige Möglichkeit...


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

 spuckt ein paar Lösungen aus : Google usb dvd download tool bootsect

Wenn Du es auf DVD brennst, musst Du darauf achten, dass die DVD bootfähig ist, also die Datei mit z.B. CDBurnerXP - Download - CHIP Online (--> dann auf "ISO Image brennen" klicken) kopieren. Und nicht zu schnell brennen, sonst könnte es Fehler geben, am besten mit 8x Geschwindigkeit oder so.


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Danke! Das habe ich eben auch schon gefunden, nur ist mir das glaub ich zu gefährlich, da ich absolut kein Plan hätte was ich da überhaupt mache 
Ich probier es erstmal mit der DVD. Mal sehen was da bei rauskommt. CDBurnerXP habe ich ja auch schon


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Viel Glück


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

oO. irgendetwas scheint nicht richtig zu sein. Ich hab den Computer jetzt angestellt, aber auf dem Bildschirm wird nichts angezeigt... Hab auch schon versucht die DVD einzulegen, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht... Sollte ich jetzt neu starten? Oder ausmachen und nochmal gucken, ob alles eingestöpselt ist? Das müsste aber eigentlich...


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Wo hast Du den Monitor denn angeschlossen? Am Board oder an der Grafikkarte?

Am besten nochmal alle Anschlüsse kontrollieren (Hat das Board 2x Stromanschluss? Sind bei der Grafikkarte alle Stromanschlüsse belegt? I/O-Panel korrekt angeschlossen etc.). Schau auch mal, dass Du aus Versehen nicht einen Abstandshalter (zwischen Board und Gehäuse) zuviel eingebaut hast. Das kann einen Kurzen geben.

Wenn das alles nichts bringt, mach mal einen BIOS Reset (Rechner vom Netz, BIOS Batterie raus, paar mal den Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter drücken, paar Minuten warten, Batterie wieder rein, Rechner starten).


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Es scheint an der Grafikkarte zu liegen.
Habe jetzt meinen alten Monitor mit so einem DVI Kabel 1,8 Meter Premium S-VGA SVGA Monitor Anschluss Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ans Mainboard angeschlossen und jetzt zeigt er alles normal an... 

Sollte ich den PC trotzdem erst nochmal runterfahren und die Grafikkartenanschlüsse checken?


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ja, ich würde nochmal alles checken. Ansonsten halt erstmal den Monitor am Board anschließen und Windows installieren.


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Muss die Grafikkarte nur mit Strom versorgt werden, oder muss die auch noch mit einem anderen Kabel verbunden sein?
Ich habe die Karte übrigens in den PCI Express 3.0 x16 Slot gesteckt und nicht in den PCI Express 2.0 x16 Slot. Kann es vllt daran liegen?


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Die Grafikkarte braucht den extra Strom vom Netzteil und sie gehört in den obersten Slot. Also in den der nah bei der CPU ist.


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ok, das hab ich aber dann auch so... Ich schau mal weiter


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Super, geschafft! Ich habe jetzt die beiden Stromkabel für die Graka getauscht und jetzt funktioniert es. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es daran lag, aber vllt war einer von beiden Steckern nicht richtig drin... DANKE!!!

edit: Sorry für Doppelpost! Hab ich durch die Freude nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Siehste, alles wird gut  .


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Oh ja, zum Glück 
So, Windows 7 ist installiert und alles läuft super. Bevor ich jetzt den PC mit dem Internet verbinde sollte ich da ein Antivirenprogramm installieren oder ist das nicht nötig? Habe an Avast gedacht, da das ja eigentlich recht gut sein soll...


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Jep, die Free Version von Avast wird hier oft empfohlen. Ich komme auch mit dem Regenschirm klar .

Um das Antivirusprog zu saugen, musst Du ja ins Internet. Um Win7 zu aktivieren auch.

Win7 hat den Defender, den solltest Du deaktivieren, wenn Du Avast oder Avira draufziehst.


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ich hab mir Avast schon vorher runtergeladen, damit ich das installieren kann bevor ich ins Internet gehe... Das geht doch auch oder?


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

warum sollte das nicht gehen^^


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Avast ist sehr gut.
Du musst dich bei Avast mit einer Mail Adresse registrieren damit es funktioniert. Da kannst du aber einfach eine Fake Adresse ausdenken und benutzen. Spielt keine Rolle.
Wichtig ist nur dass du eine Customer Installation machst und die Sachen abwählst die du nicht haben willst. Schon schiebt er dir alles rauf.


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Danke!
Noch eine Frage zur mitgelieferten Software. Soll ich da nur die Treiber installieren oder auch die beigefügten Anwendungen/Medien? Oder ist das nur unnötiger Ballast?


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das ist alles nur Ballast. Die CD einfach wegwerfen.
Lade dir die Treiber von der Webseite herunter die du brauchst. Das sind meist nicht mal sehr viele.
Also Chipsatz, Lan, Sound, USB 3 und den Grafiktreiber für die IGP. Den Rest kannst du lassen.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Die Treiber am besten frisch von der Herstellerseite ziehen. Die auf der CD sind oft schon älter. Die beigefügten Medien/Anwendungen sind meist überflüssiger Ballast und Testversionen.

Nur das drauf, was Du brauchst, damit das Sys nicht zugemüllt wird .

Edit : Wieder zu langsam


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Danke. Ich habe mir jetzt paar Treiber runtergeladen und wollte fragen ob das die richtigen sind, bzw. ob da schon was zu viel ist oder ich noch welche brauche.

Hier habe ich mir die Catalyst Software Suite runtergeladen:
AMD Catalyst

Und hier habe ich die angekreuzten Treiber runtergeladen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Das stimmt so.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Den Intel Managment Engine Mist kannst du dir sparen ebenso wie den Smart Conector.
Den Inf brauchst du -- 3. von oben -- denn das ist der Chipsatztreiber.
Und den VGA Treiber wenn du die IGP Einsatzbereit haben willst. Den Lucid brauchst du nur wenn du die IGP zur Beschleunigung brauchst.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ups, der inf...
Und wenn man die IGP nit benutzt, kann man sich auch den Treiber schenken. Ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ne Graka wirklich mal ausfällt...


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Schaden kann es aber nicht da der Treiber für die IGP nicht stört wenn er installiert ist.
So brauchst du einfach nur das Kabel umstecken und kannst sofort weiter machen. Z.B. wenn du deine Karte mal einem Freund leihst weil dessen Karte vielleicht kaputt ist und er keine IGP zum Testen hat.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Jep, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen, so hab ich das nämlich noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ich kann die IGP nicht nutzen. 
Daher verleihe ich meine Grafikkarte auch nicht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Doch, kannst du(wenn du schwarze Screens magst)


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ich habe noch eine GTX 690 als Ersatzkarte liegen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine GTX 690 als Ersatzkarte liegen.


 Vllt. könntest du die mir überlassen?


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Alle wichtigen Treiber sind jetzt glaube ich installiert. Jetzt wollte ich die Lüfter mit MSI Afterburner runterregeln, was mir allerdings Probleme bereitet. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Die Anleitungen bei Google haben mir irgendwie nicht geholfen. Für mich sieht es so aus, als wären die Lüfter schon so langsam wie es geht. Das widerspricht allerdings der Lautstärke und ich glaub auch den Zahlen beim Hardware Monitor von MSI Afterburner. Ich blicke da nicht so richtig durch. Ich hab beide Lüfter (vorne und hinten) am Mainboard angeschlossen. Ich hab grade nochmal mein Ohr dran gehalten und ich glaube, dass der CPU-Lüfter so laut ist. Kann ich den auch regeln?
Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ne GTX 690 würde mir als Ersatzkarte auch noch gut zu Gesicht stehen


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Mit dem Afterburner kannst Du nur die Lüfter der Graka regeln .

Schau mal, das Du die Gehäuseluffis übers MB steuerst.


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Tut mir leid wenn ich so blöd frage, aber wie kann ich denn die Lüfter übers Mainboard regeln? 

edit: Ich habe eben was von nem Programm namens Speedfan gelesen. Sollte ich mir das runterladen?


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Die kannst du im Bios regeln.
Einfach mal auf die Register Karte Monitor gehen und dort die Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Gibt keine blöden Fragen . Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm .


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ich hatte grade das Gefühl, als hätte mein PC nen Zusammenbruch erlebt.  Hab Lüfter vorne, hinten und den CPU Lüfter auf Stufe 5 von 9 gestellt (vorher 9 von 9) kann ich noch weiter runter gehen? Bzw. wo kann ich sehen wie weit ich runter gehen darf? Danke!


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Ausprobieren.
Stell einfach mal 1 ein und dann schaust du was so passiert.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Achte auf die Temps.


----------



## Gatgun (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Kann ich denn auch noch woanders, als im Bios, die Temperaturen einsehen? Im Moment ist die kleinste Stufe kein Problem von den Temperatur her, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie das ist wenn ich mal ein Spiel spiele. Oder muss ich dann nachem Spielen mal ins BIOS und die Temperaturen checken?

Mitlerweile bereue ich es fast ne SSD zu haben. Ich kann kaum schnell genug F2 drücken um ins BIOS zu gelangen


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*

Du saugst Dir erstmal CPU-Z und GPU-Z runter. Damit kannst Du während Du zockst alles überwachen lassen und Dir zwischendurch mal nen Bericht angucken, wie so die max. Temps etc. aussahen neim zocken .

Die CPU kannst Du mit Core Temp überwachen, nicht mit CPU-Z. Vertan .


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

*AW: Leiser Gamer Pc für 700-800 Euro*



Gatgun schrieb:


> Mitlerweile bereue ich es fast ne SSD zu haben. Ich kann kaum schnell genug F2 drücken um ins BIOS zu gelangen



Die SSD arbeitet erst nach dem BIOS Post, die Zeit zum F2 drücken ist also mit HDD und SSD gleich 

Ich benutze Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online 

Vorteile:
-keine Installation notwendig
-Alle Temperaturen auf einen Blick und mit einem Programm
-keine Adware Scheîße wie bei CoreTemp
-Gadget-Funktion für die Windows Sidebar


----------

